# Intel Wi-Fi Link 5300 Is Slow

## wswartzendruber

I get about 768 Mbps when connected to the WRT310N using ethernet, but only about 15 Mbps when using wireless.  Here's some stuff you all might find useful:

```
wswartzendruber@thinkpad ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (hardened/linux/amd64/10.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.33.2-grsec x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.33.2-grsec-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 22 Apr 2010 17:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r1, 3.1.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.33

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fstack-protector-all -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fstack-protector-all -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/personal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi aim amd64 avahi bash-completion bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dirac doc dri dri2 dts dvb dvd exif faac faad fam ffmpeg flac ftp gconf gdbm gdu gif glib glitz gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile gzip hal hardened iconv ieee1394 jadetex javascript jpeg jpeg2k justify lame laptop libnotify libwww lm_sensors lzo mad matroska mmx mmxext modules mono moonlight mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap nautilus ncurses networking networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp openssl pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pic png policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support quicktime readline reflection samba schroedinger secure-delete session smp sox speex spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse41 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs syslog tcpd theora threads tiff truetype tv udev unicode urandom usb v4l2 vorbis wav wifi wmf x264 xcomposite xorg xv zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
wswartzendruber@thinkpad ~ $ dmesg | grep iwl

iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, 2.6.33.2-grsec-ks

iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 5300AGN REV=0x24

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 24 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: using built-in firmware iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode

iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12
```

I would like to be able to use 802.11n.

----------

## jcTux

How do you connect to the acces point ?

Wicd, NM... ?

----------

## wswartzendruber

NetworkManager.  It seems that dual-band tends to fail under heavy load.

----------

## jcTux

Try to connect only with wpa_supplicant. Sometimes, NM can cause some headaches.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> NetworkManager.  It seems that dual-band tends to fail under heavy load.

 

I'm starting to wonder if there's not just a bigger problem with the entire 80211 stack in the kernel. 

Even my trusty Atheros rig (ar928x - ath9k) is exhibiting just that - under load, it disassociates/disconnects. If I'm doing a big download, I can pretty well guarantee I'm going to have to /etc/init.d/wicd restart a few times through the process. It's been doing this for some time now, actually, and after a while merely blowing away the connection and reconnecting doesn't do; I have to rmmod ath9k, sleep 10, modprobe ath9k, restart wicd. 

I can't even connect my one iwlagn laptop unless I crank the router down to 145mbit instead of 300. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but it seems something a bit more insidious is afoot, and unfortunately I'm busy enough at the moment I don't have the time to put together anything useful

----------

## wswartzendruber

What happens if you enable CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY in the kernel?

----------

